# Basic Wobbler @ LMS



## Brass_Machine (Jan 30, 2008)

The Little Machine Shop has plans posted for a basic wobbler. The PDF even includes some milling and lathe tips. They also sell a materials kit for the directions, but the instructional PDF is free to download. It is in their projects section.

Now I am sure most of this site is aware of the plans. I have done a lot of business with LMS of the past couple of years and never saw it before (never really looked either)

They look pretty good and helpful for a first or second engine

Lint to LMS projects page HERE.

Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link Eric. I always wanted to make a wobbler and this one looks like a good candidate. ;D


----------



## jpowersny2 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, that's the one I finished last weekend...my first engine. Actually, I was a little disappointed by how unbalanced it is, but it was simple and it runs.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1145.0


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 30, 2008)

jpowersny2  said:
			
		

> Yup, that's the one I finished last weekend...my first engine. Actually, I was a little disappointed by how unbalanced it is, but it was simple and it runs.
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1145.0



Ya know I thought I recognized the engine. Can the engine be balanced?

Eric


----------



## jpowersny2 (Jan 30, 2008)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Ya know I thought I recognized the engine. Can the engine be balanced?
> 
> Eric



I don't know. I really don't know how one would go about that. The cylinder seems a bit chunky to be wobbling about like that. I'm sure I could mill some of its mass off and that would help, but it wouldn't be balanced.


----------



## two dogs (Jun 27, 2009)

Very nice!!



Mark


----------

